# What are you doing ?



## RA1 (8 mo ago)

This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
To Facebook or your neighborhood page and *****. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
Followers. So many of you want to look the other way. I look at it like this: this is about peoples money. Your car, your time, your commitment. Uber has crossed the line in many ways and will continue to do that if we lay down and allow it. If your interested in doing something about it please reply and we can exchange contact info. Doing something about it means in a classy, organized respectful manner. I don’t condone or will engage in mean rude or violent behavior. So understand that’s not what I’m about. I am about turning this around and making Uber wake up and quit treating us like this. Do not reply to me unless you want to be part of the team helping meet
Our goal. Do not reply to me *****ing and complaining. Don’t have time. It’s sad and wrong what they are doing. It’s time to stop. I’m anxious to see the response. If there’s not much interest I’ll let it go. Be safe. RA


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Too much lol reading this.
But welcome to the forum, now go get ‘em tiger!


----------



## RA1 (8 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Too much lol reading this.
> But welcome to the forum, now go get ‘em tiger!
> View attachment 657802


Theres always a few
Clowns and I expected that. Welcome
To the forum? What? You act like I’m joining some Mickey Mouse club or
Something. I don’t plan on being on here all the time like you. I have better things to do. I made it real clear why I signed in. Don’t waste my time.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Ok you go get the materials for the signs and dont forget the lube...your gonna need it lol


----------



## RA1 (8 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Ok you go get the materials for the signs and dont forget the lube...your gonna need it lol


Another bright one. Who mentioned signs and materials.? And lube? Be more specific. I don’t think I understand.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Bend over..is that clear enough?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RA1 said:


> Be more specific.


How ‘bout you be more specific? Other then signing up as a new member to whine & complain about the whiners & complainers who’ve been posting here for years, you can pony up and explain to us in detail how you plan to “Make Uber Great Again.” (MUGA!)


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

RA1 said:


> Another bright one


See, to veteren drivers your the one who's not sounding too bright. This company has taken on states, countries, local and federal law,and you think your gonna effect change? Go for it. I wouldn't even bother the job isn't worth the effort. Even if you could get changes made, Uber would just move the goal post. Good luck !


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I lost him at this is..


----------



## RA1 (8 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Bend over..is that clear enough?


Nope. I still don’t get it. Your not real smart are u?


----------



## RA1 (8 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> See, to veteren drivers your the one who's not sounding too bright. This company has taken on states, countries, local and federal law,and you think your gonna effect change? Go for it. I wouldn't even bother the job isn't worth the effort. Even if you could get changes made, Uber would just move the goal post. Good luck !


Veteran driver? Scared driver sounds like? You act like this is my first rodeo? Your not providing me any info I don’t know or really pay attention to.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

If you had any idea what you were talking about you wouldent be so nasty about it..try a psychiatric hospital,I hear they can do wonders with shock therapy lol


----------



## RA1 (8 mo ago)

RA1 said:


> Veteran driver? Scared driver sounds like? You act like this is my first rodeo? Your not providing me any info I don’t know or really pay attention to.





Uber's Guber said:


> How ‘bout you be more specific? Other then signing up as a new member to whine & complain about the whiners & complainers who’ve been posting here for years, you can pony up and explain to us in detail how you plan to “Make Uber Great Again.” (MUGA!)
> View attachment 657809


Oh tough guy wants more info now. Lol. Get off my post. Pony up? Been on this for years ? Lol. You sound like a 3 yr old. I think I’m done here no doubt. Now that I see what I’m dealing with. Ubers calling you. Jump


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So explain just what you think we should do. And don’t try to make us employees.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


I’ve read this 3 times and really have no clue what you are trying to say. Who is the Our in Our goal? 
You need to say what you mean in a way that a 5 year old can understand it and not ramble.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RA1 said:


> I think I’m done here no doubt.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

RA1 said:


> If there’s not much interest I’ll let it go.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


>


This version probably matches closer:


----------



## Tom2323 (8 mo ago)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


Or instead of trying to change an industry providing dead end min wage income you could take action use the income to get by and upskill to get a job with more prospects and upward mobility. Despite being a 'technology company' we are still glorified cab drivers after all. In order to receive better pay and conditions you need to provide the market with relevant skills where employers are happy to pay for it and cab work is not it sorry.


----------



## RA1 (8 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> If you had any idea what you were talking about you wouldent be so nasty about it..try a psychiatric hospital,I hear they can do wonders with shock therapy lol
> [/QUOTE





New guy65 said:


> I’ve read this 3 times and really have no clue what you are trying to say. Who is the Our in Our goal?
> You need to say what you mean in a way that a 5 year old can understand it and not ramble.


Well it’s good to hear you can read and by not understanding I can see why you need
It explained so a 5 yr old could understand. Listen pal, I have spent my time tonight replying to individuals being smart ass’s. I
Don’t owe you jack…. If you read the last part I said I won’t do anything. It doesnt matter to
Me. I don’t do it for a living. It’s principal more than anything. I have nothing but time and the right representation behind me. I simply sent out an email to gauge interest and see who was serious about doing something and I got a bunch of bs. You have to have volume in something like this. I’m done with you and the other 2 clowns that wanted to funny. I’m not on here for games. I will only reply from now On to those who can be an adult. Good night.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

RA1 said:


> Well it’s good to hear you can read and by not understanding I can see why you need
> It explained so a 5 yr old could understand. Listen pal, I have spent my time tonight replying to individuals being smart ass’s. I
> Don’t owe you jack…. If you read the last part I said I won’t do anything. It doesnt matter to
> Me. I don’t do it for a living. It’s principal more than anything. I have nothing but time and the right representation behind me. I simply sent out an email to gauge interest and see who was serious about doing something and I got a bunch of bs. You have to have volume in something like this. I’m done with you and the other 2 clowns that wanted to funny. I’m not on here for games. I will only reply from now On to those who can be an adult. Good night.


Good night, @RA1.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

They always come back.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I still haven’t heard what he wants to do, other than "something".


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I love the people that come on here brand new to complain about how dumb we are, and they say things like “I don’t have time for this”, or “I’m not coming back”… but then they just keep coming back for more. Obviously, you have time for this. I see you lurking. 😉


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

RA1 said:


> Well it’s good to hear you can read and by not understanding I can see why you need
> It explained so a 5 yr old could understand. Listen pal, I have spent my time tonight replying to individuals being smart ass’s. I
> Don’t owe you jack…. If you read the last part I said I won’t do anything. It doesnt matter to
> Me. I don’t do it for a living. It’s principal more than anything. I have nothing but time and the right representation behind me. I simply sent out an email to gauge interest and see who was serious about doing something and I got a bunch of bs. You have to have volume in something like this. I’m done with you and the other 2 clowns that wanted to funny. I’m not on here for games. I will only reply from now On to those who can be an adult. Good night.


Don't forget the K Y.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

TobyD said:


> I love the people that come on here brand new to complain about how dumb we are, and they say things like “I don’t have time for this”, or “I’m not coming back”… but then they just keep coming back for more. Obviously, you have time for this. I see you lurking. 😉


I honestly hope the OP keeps coming back. Up to this point this thread has given me many hahas


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I wish we could vote new members off the island


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I wish we could vote new members off the island


That wouldn't be fun as ridiculing them till they leave.

Think about the community man!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> That wouldn't be fun as ridiculing them till they leave.
> 
> Think about the community man!


Some people don't deserve the attention, even in ridicule form, that they are clearly after.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


 Your ideas are intriguing to me, and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it.


I STOPPED READING RIGHT HERE.

I admit that I have not read any more of your post or ANY of the responses. Maybe some day I will but I wanted to respond right now.

MOST people here are ants. They don't know any different than belonging to the 'ant farm'. You see them everywhere. Not just in RS. EVERYwhere.
Companies, schools, armed forces, neighborhoods, fraternal clubs ...

First of all, get over the notion of trying to 'not offend' anyone. They can't be offended. They've been conditioned to bend over, grab their ankles and beg for lube. They are professional victims. They are cannon fodder. And some of them revel in their status as perennial victims. Go ahead and use them - that's what they're for.

Because you voiced the question (and keep in mind I have not read any more of your post) I can see that YOU are different. YOU have the rare 'self awareness gene'. 

Now, you can suppress that for the next bonus round or quest, or whatever The Uber Master calls it and keep driving. Or _you_ can _use_ The Master to _YOUR_ advantage. 

If you want to know how, ask ... I'll be glad to tell you how I did it.

I don't drive any more. and haven't for years ... I made it out. Healthy.
Not many here have done that.

PS: If you'd rather respond privately feel free. I have cast my pearls of wisdom before these swine before and received nothing but derision.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I STOPPED READING RIGHT HERE.


LOL.
Hole Foooooock!!
I just read this thread.

I have to admit, if I'd of kept reading I'd probly agree with most of you.
He hit ya'll wrong. But, you did it too ... 
Hell, I've done it. BOTH ways. 
LoL

I hope he comes back and reads it all.
This group is slow. Eventually they come to the right answer.
Just ... sometimes ... not the first ten posts or so.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

RA1 said:


> Theres always a few
> Clowns and I expected that. Welcome
> To the forum? What? You act like I’m joining some Mickey Mouse club or
> Something. I don’t plan on being on here all the time like you. I have better things to do. I made it real clear why I signed in. Don’t waste my time.


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


So, you're mad about something and you want to do something about something and you're looking for someone to join you doing something about something? Alrightyyyy then! I guess you cleared that up with those specifics.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

RA1 said:


> Well it’s good to hear you can read and by not understanding I can see why you need
> It explained so a 5 yr old could understand. Listen pal, I have spent my time tonight replying to individuals being smart ass’s. I
> Don’t owe you jack…. If you read the last part I said I won’t do anything. It doesnt matter to
> Me. I don’t do it for a living. It’s principal more than anything. I have nothing but time and the right representation behind me. I simply sent out an email to gauge interest and see who was serious about doing something and I got a bunch of bs. You have to have volume in something like this. I’m done with you and the other 2 clowns that wanted to funny. I’m not on here for games. I will only reply from now On to those who can be an adult. Good night.


What is it with you people who sign up then get bent out of shape when people ask something simple.
You don’t suggest what your plan is or anything. Don’t be butt hurt if you got an idea say it in plain and simple terms. Great idea or stupid you will get some shit either way and if you can’t take it you should just take your ball and go home.
If you bring up unions or any other stuff only the incompetent dipshits that can’t make money will agree. Most people know the game and even if they don’t like it know how to take advantage of it.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The OP is doing nothing but trying to scam contact information from members here. Don't fall for the scam this barely literate character is trying to perpetuate here.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The OP is doing nothing but trying to scam contact information from members here. Don't fall for the scam this barely literate character is trying to perpetuate here.


So I shouldn't have filled out the questionnaire asking for my ss, mothers madien name, and banking info? 

Uh oh.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


*You speak people complaining, seems that is all you are doing. Look UBER is not a career but a stop gap for a few weeks of extra money. With the price of gas, now it isn't even that. UBER and LYFT (who I think is worse than uber) will not change their abuse. Look for something else quick because driving for these shit companies is nothing more than a waste of your time.*


----------



## newell138 (Jan 1, 2016)

Uber's time to make money has come and gone. I quit about 3-4 years ago. It was a great side hustle early on and I did it for about 4 years, easily making $25-40 bucks an hour. What other part time job would give you that back then? I suggest finding another job that actually cares about their employees and now its quite easy since so many places are understaffed. I went to the Acme (grocery store) the other day and they had a help wanted sign up, the girl told me they are starting people at $20 an hour with full benefits. Why would anyone do Uber now with gas approaching $5 a gallon? Besides the wear on your car, its a losing proposition, especially if you are in CA where gas is almost $6 a gallon.


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


My idea is to bring back the 'set your own rate. In early 2021 drivers in CA could set their rate from .5X to 5X, that way you can get only the rides that make you $ and anything below the rate you set you will not get paged for, they abruptly end that program while I was on a ride so when I cleared the ride it was gone, they actually called me to find out why I stopped driving, I told them I will Never take a $4-$6 ride again. I believe if they let us set our own rate maybe only up to 3X & how about let the rider do the same thing, I can not tell you how many frustrated riders I pick up that say I would pay more for faster service but when the pay is tiny most drivers just pass so riders are stuck waiting & waiting for an 'Ant' to pick up the ride maybe eventually. Here is an example of how I work the system to my advantage, I take < 1% of the rides sent to me. Can not make $ every day but when I do it's big! This one is on the low side @$68 per hour average for we are off season in summer.


----------



## hp.proli (8 mo ago)

Please, elucidate your problems with Uber. From my perspective, over the last few months, I've been averaging $30-$42 per hour, making between $950-$1450 just driving Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and giving 60 rides - the lowest bonus tier in my area (Atlanta) - and, averaging 28-35 hours per week. I have a few peaves about the platform, but overall I'm generally satisfied with driving for Uber. I'v been driving for Uber since 2016, have a 4.97 rating, and have given almost 8000 rides. So, what is it that they've been doing to you that has you so upset?


----------



## rlfried (Aug 15, 2016)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


Way too much rhetoric.


----------



## UberCyclist714 (10 mo ago)

RA1 said:


> Veteran driver? Scared driver sounds like? You act like this is my first rodeo? Your not providing me any info I don’t know or really pay attention to.


Ffs it’s ****ing “you’re”, not your.


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

hp.proli said:


> Please, elucidate your problems with Uber. From my perspective, over the last few months, I've been averaging $30-$42 per hour, making between $950-$1450 just driving Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and giving 60 rides - the lowest bonus tier in my area (Atlanta) - and, averaging 28-35 hours per week. I have a few peaves about the platform, but overall I'm generally satisfied with driving for Uber. I'v been driving for Uber since 2016, have a 4.97 rating, and have given almost 8000 rides. So, what is it that they've been doing to you that has you so upset?


When I get a page 40 mins away for a $6-$8 dollar ride, I have over 10,000 rides & a 4.98 FB, started in 2014 when uber X was $2.00 per mile here & we got 80% (XL was $2.90) In the beginning if you as a rider call for a ride & no drivers in area (15 mins or closer) it would say on app 'no drivers available' now they will page outward indefinitely it appears.


----------



## hp.proli (8 mo ago)

Sonoran Uber said:


> When I get a page 40 mins away for a $6-$8 dollar ride, I have over 10,000 rides & a 4.98 FB, started in 2014 when uber X was $2.00 per mile here & we got 80% (XL was $2.90) In the beginning if you as a rider call for a ride & no drivers in area (15 mins or closer) it would say on app 'no drivers available' now they will page outward indefinitely it appears.


My post was directed to to the original poster at the top of this thread - since, he did not explain any of his problems with Uber. And, in regard to your reference to, "Well, back in my day...", things have certainly changed over the years. But, one thing that hasn't changed is your ability to refuse to accept or cancel on any ride. And, I have never gotten a ride request from 40 minutes away. And, these days, if I get a ride request more than about ten minutes drive away, Uber pays more for the ride to reflect the added drive time and mileage.


----------



## Scheherazade (Dec 2, 2016)

RA1 said:


> Well it’s good to hear you can read and by not understanding I can see why you need
> It explained so a 5 yr old could understand. Listen pal, I have spent my time tonight replying to individuals being smart ass’s. I
> Don’t owe you jack…. If you read the last part I said I won’t do anything. It doesnt matter to
> Me. I don’t do it for a living. It’s principal more than anything. I have nothing but time and the right representation behind me. I simply sent out an email to gauge interest and see who was serious about doing something and I got a bunch of bs. You have to have volume in something like this. I’m done with you and the other 2 clowns that wanted to funny. I’m not on here for games. I will only reply from now On to those who can be an adult. Good night.


I like that you're not afraid to buck the crowd. I try to do the same in my areas.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Scheherazade said:


> I like that you're not afraid to buck the crowd. I try to do the same in my areas.


you joined 2016. You average one post a year. And this was the post you chose. Nice.


----------



## SGorgonio760 (Jun 1, 2020)

UberCyclist714 said:


> Ffs it’s ****ing “you’re”, not your.


*Good eye, you beat me to it! - I was just about to mention that — incorrectly using your vs. you’re is a major pet peeve of mine — well that, …& everyone’s trouble distinguishing between there, their, & they’re. *


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

RA1 said:


> Oh tough guy wants more info now. Lol. Get off my post. Pony up? Been on this for years ? Lol. You sound like a 3 yr old. I think I’m done here no doubt. Now that I see what I’m dealing with. Ubers calling you. Jump


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RA1 said:


> Nope. I still don’t get it. Your not real smart are u?


You came on here and posted a tl;dr manifesto - and now are attacking people for not being "too smart". Read the rules of participation here and follow them - or go away.


----------



## stephen harness (Dec 15, 2015)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, I found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


Look bro. Its plain and simple. Its Ubers company, you play by their rules or get out. There is nothing anyone can do to change their business model as a driver, any more than a McDonalds employee can change their business model. Now if you want to go to work for Uber and possibly become a VP or CEO or get on the board, then you may have a chance, otherwise I would advise you not to drive for Uber or Lyft because if you are truly honest after you deduct fuel, insurance and depreciation, you CAN NOT make money working for Uber or Lyft. I no longer drive because of that!


RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


Look bro. Its plain and simple. Its Ubers company, you play by their rules or get out. There is nothing anyone can do to change their business model as a driver, any more than a McDonalds employee can change their business model. Now if you want to go to work for Uber and possibly become a VP or CEO or get on the board, then you may have a chance, otherwise I would advise you not to drive for Uber or Lyft because if you are truly honest after you deduct fuel, insurance and depreciation, you CAN NOT make money working for Uber or Lyft. I no longer drive because of that!


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


I hate to tell you this but you are wasting your valuable writing skills in this forum. As you’ve gathered from the many sloths that gaze this site… no one cares! This forum has become a place for trolls to just bash anyone and everyone who tries!! Ya, come for me and see if I care.


----------



## Bear75063 (Nov 30, 2015)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


We are independent contractors; not employees. Don't like the conditions? [and some things piss me off] Leave.


----------



## Patricia karvoski (Feb 12, 2017)

101Uber said:


> I hate to tell you this but you are wasting your valuable writing skills in this forum. As you’ve gathered from the many sloths that gaze this site… no one cares! This forum has become a place for trolls to just bash anyone and everyone who tries!! Ya, come for me and see if I care.


Yes I am saddened to see what is happening with Uber. I’ll join your team


----------



## SGorgonio760 (Jun 1, 2020)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


What a way to make a 1st impression! Clearly your delivery, & people skills need a little work. 
Aside from coming in all hot & crazy, all of this confusion could have been avoided, if you had simply included the crucial details in your post in the first place, to help people understand what the hell you're talking about (kinda important since we’re not mind readers)…
*Ya know, the basics, like: 
1.) Mentioned what it is you’re “experiencing” or experienced*
_*2.) Mentioned what exactly about Uber has you in such an agitated, combative mood*_
*3.) Mentioned what it is you are planning on doing to resolve it or affect a change*


----------



## riskfree10 (10 mo ago)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


Your goal is commendable, but you're barking up the wrong tree, here. The people in this forum represent too wide a spectrum of individuals, each with different goals and reasons for working with Uber. You'll need to focus your message to an audience more attuned to your goals.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber and lyft suck so bad! Work when you can make the most money. Work areas that produce tips and profitable trips. Kick out unwanted riders. Make uber clients your clients. Opportunities to make cash. Occasionally get a red snapper shot. Call girls. Drug dealers. Drug deals. Unknown package delivery.

I mean is it worth $28+ an hour?

Ping*ping*ping*

Hold that thought...its a surge.


----------



## Kak1014 (Nov 27, 2019)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


Hi there, very frustrated as well. Let me know what I can do


----------



## Piratefish (Jul 25, 2016)

OP, You need to consider that Rideshare is an industry with lots of consumers and lots of producers, but only a few retailers. Producers (drivers) compete with each other so pay drops to the lowest level required to get enough cars to service the requests. 

That will not change.


----------



## That Guy in Tampa (Jan 16, 2017)

There is a setting in your app to address your disenchantment with the Uber platform and corporate disappointment. It's called "Offline" I might remind you we are also in a period of historically low unemployment numbers.


----------



## That Guy in Tampa (Jan 16, 2017)

He wants up to put on an armband and join the Revolution. No thanks, I'm just the driver..


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

RA1 said:


> Theres always a few
> Clowns and I expected that. Welcome
> To the forum? What? You act like I’m joining some Mickey Mouse club or
> Something. I don’t plan on being on here all the time like you. I have better things to do. I made it real clear why I signed in. Don’t waste my time.


You are right on the clown . There is always a clown that show up 10 year later , just because he is pissed off with how things going and attacked the same people he came to ask for advice and been facing this reality since the founding of the rideshare co . We have a few of this CLOWNS once in a while.


----------



## seekingone (Jul 23, 2021)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


I guess I don't know what you are talking about but, I want to know more about it.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

RA1 is an angry man that spews nothing but jibberish. Go get a real job. Not your first rodeo? Maybe contact HLSR and they may have a 🤡 job for you.


----------



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

I f you have any idea what we can do about it let us know! I understand what you mean, but it is what it is and unfortunately we have to still work for them cause we need! I personally don’t take any ride or order if they pay me less than my expectations! And I loose a lot of time by just waiting for that explicitation everyday! It is awful especially with the new gas price!


----------



## Underpaid (Mar 26, 2019)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> See, to veteren drivers your the one who's not sounding too bright. This company has taken on states, countries, local and federal law,and you think your gonna effect change? Go for it. I wouldn't even bother the job isn't worth the effort. Even if you could get changes made, Uber would just move the goal post. Good luck !


The goal post shifting is constant


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Hold up.... Clown paint and armbands? This changes things.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Atavar said:


> So explain just what you think we should do. And don’t try to make us employees.


Sorry but if you want to work for Uber you will be an employee just like in uk - “gig” work is fine but Uber is not a gig employer- they are a criminal gang ripping off their workers and their customers-


----------



## Uber Leaver (8 mo ago)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


Sorry to say that there is nochanging Uber. You should just leave them as I did. There are plenty of real jobs out there. They will never let You make a true living wage.


----------



## Roshi (Sep 30, 2018)

You could just go be a bus driver. Make 16 to maybe 20 bucks an hour. Start your day at 5 am. End your day at 5 pm. Have 3 or 4 hours of no pay time off in the middle. Yeah, didn't sound great to me either.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

Tom2323 said:


> Or instead of trying to change an industry providing dead end min wage income you could take action use the income to get by and upskill to get a job with more prospects and upward mobility. Despite being a 'technology company' we are still glorified cab drivers after all. In order to receive better pay and conditions you need to provide the market with relevant skills where employers are happy to pay for it and cab work is not it sorry.


It’s unfortunate that Uber drivers are not recognized and paid well because we were considered as professional drivers of long ago. Then, drivers had a basic uniform and hat, were appreciated by the people as public real servants who took all calls and provided a safe and comfortable ride. Even the cars were specially designed and painted.


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

hp.proli said:


> My post was directed to to the original poster at the top of this thread - since, he did not explain any of his problems with Uber. And, in regard to your reference to, "Well, back in my day...", things have certainly changed over the years. But, one thing that hasn't changed is your ability to refuse to accept or cancel on any ride. And, I have never gotten a ride request from 40 minutes away. And, these days, if I get a ride request more than about ten minutes drive away, Uber pays more for the ride to reflect the added drive time and mileage.


It used to be like that here in Cali until the State & Uber reached an agreement brought on by a class action law suit on 'employee status' with Stipens for the 'Ants' to chase everything. I look at it this way, it is in fact a seasonal job here with Summer being the 'off months' & nary a surge in site until October.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


Pretty much boils down to if you don’t like it find another job. I can’t get over the idiots that move from one state to another state or one job to another job because they don’t like the way it works. Then they try to make what they went to like where they came from! Screw you go someplace else! Fact is this shit is so easy and money is instantaneous when you need a couple hundred bucks that only morons would complain about it! I’ve been doing this for 5 years now and if hadn’t been for Uber and Lyft I would be in bankruptcy. So if you don’t like it find a different job! No one owes you anything!


----------



## GoomarkhkUber (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm in. I enjoy what I do very much, it's Uber that I don't care for. I could go on for hours about what I don't like about Ubers business tactics. LETS DO THIS !


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


you are driver it's not a highly critical thinking job Uber could care less how mad or unhappy you are ..IMHO


----------



## Ladybugg (Jan 3, 2016)

I did this interview which was soft and posted my own blog and interviews








Women who drive for Uber and Lyft are being left to fend for themselves


Women drivers are frustrated by the lack of action.




www.theverge.com





Blog




__





WordPress.com







wordpress.com




*I Am Uber*
By Tara Smith

Interview




Interview
Torsten reading my blog




Interview

__
https://soundcloud.com/workweek-radio%2Fww-2-10-22-fight-to-keep-oakland-schools-open-rapes-terror-against-women-uber-drivers


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

You gotta love the entertainment value in this thread. There are a few things "that you can do."

Just like in my kitchen, there are two choices:
1. Take it.
2. Leave it.

You don't like the deal? Walk away from it.

There's always some newbie who thinks he's going to start the next labor movement.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> You gotta love the entertainment value in this thread. There are a few things "that you can do."
> 
> Just like in my kitchen, there are two choices:
> 1. Take it.
> ...


And very few seem to find their way to the Advocacy forum.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


Ok I'll bite. But you really need to be more specific. Exactly what are your issues and what is your battle plan? I'm in if you say anything intelligent.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


No complaints here there's too many passive drivers desperate for money willing to take out whatever's dished their way. You have to harden up with a soft Edge for multiple stops to not being afraid to one stars or canceling and then the old Shuffle game after sports events people have good intentions and kind hearts and that's great to see but I agree with you there's a lot of complaining and a lot of exploring but you got to drop the hammer. I only ever made a few exceptions and that was a very run-down Motel 6 where I knew they put domestic abuse survivors and their kids and I would usually go into the Handy Market up the street even though it was a very short trip like maybe 2 miles, use the restroom and get something to drink as well. Believe it or not I also developed a good relationship with the cops there because there was a strip club nearby and tons of bars and near the airport they were always in there at shift change so I started talking to them and told them who I was and if they had a drunk they needed to get home or someone from one of the hotels are strip clubs give me a call and I'll talk them through how to place an order it was a really weird dichotomy but it worked because time is money but again I was kind to the woman that I knew were in the Motel 6 which was tucked away really far behind other hotels and essentially in hiding everyone needs to toughen up because the worst warning I ever got was we are not a cash operation and that was after some guy gave me a $20 cash tip but it was a Friday afternoon and I was supposed to take his niece in quotation marks to pick up her keys at her sister's in Center City at rush hour and then she kept changing the direction until I ended up in freaking Cherry Hill New Jersey so that was one of the first times I thought this is hideous I'm not doing this it's my way or the highway. Never forget time is money and they depend on you.


----------



## Limogrl1 (Oct 21, 2018)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


You're making the mistake the others are no one is forcing you to use Uber so they're not doing anything to you go get another job


----------



## Limogrl1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Justmakingmoney said:


> No complaints here there's too many passive drivers desperate for money willing to take out whatever's dished their way. You have to harden up with a soft Edge for multiple stops to not being afraid to one stars or canceling and then the old Shuffle game after sports events people have good intentions and kind hearts and that's great to see but I agree with you there's a lot of complaining and a lot of exploring but you got to drop the hammer. I only ever made a few exceptions and that was a very run-down Motel 6 where I knew they put domestic abuse survivors and their kids and I would usually go into the Handy Market up the street even though it was a very short trip like maybe 2 miles, use the restroom and get something to drink as well. Believe it or not I also developed a good relationship with the cops there because there was a strip club nearby and tons of bars and near the airport they were always in there at shift change so I started talking to them and told them who I was and if they had a drunk they needed to get home or someone from one of the hotels are strip clubs give me a call and I'll talk them through how to place an order it was a really weird dichotomy but it worked because time is money but again I was kind to the woman that I knew were in the Motel 6 which was tucked away really far behind other hotels and essentially in hiding everyone needs to toughen up because the worst warning I ever got was we are not a cash operation and that was after some guy gave me a $20 cash tip but it was a Friday afternoon and I was supposed to take his niece in quotation marks to pick up her keys at her sister's in Center City at rush hour and then she kept changing the direction until I ended up in freaking Cherry Hill New Jersey so that was one of the first times I thought this is hideous I'm not doing this it's my way or the highway. Never forget time is money and they depend on you.


If you don't like uber go get another job that's plain and simple do something else just deliver food you won't have to worry about people


----------



## UberL33t (Oct 27, 2016)

RA1 said:


> I made it real clear why I signed in. Don’t waste my time.


Did you though? You ***** about people ******. Sure, you may have presented yet another issue, but I saw no real solution presented other than you calling others to action and to join you in that effort.

But what is your specific and detailed plan to take action. I don't see any difference from the posts you're whining about and yours?

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Justice41ca (11 mo ago)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


I want to do something, I'm in CA... here is all goes back to putting AB5 that the Gov took upon himself to write in the trash. A judge already threw out Prop 22. Now is the time to fight back. If you are in CA I would love to get with you and tell you what I can do. If not I am still here to do what we can.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

hp.proli said:


> Please, elucidate your problems with Uber. From my perspective, over the last few months, I've been averaging $30-$42 per hour, making between $950-$1450 just driving Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and giving 60 rides - the lowest bonus tier in my area (Atlanta) - and, averaging 28-35 hours per week. I have a few peaves about the platform, but overall I'm generally satisfied with driving for Uber. I'v been driving for Uber since 2016, have a 4.97 rating, and have given almost 8000 rides. So, what is it that they've been doing to you that has you so upset?


This is the real issue. People who don't take advice and just keep driving aimlessly don't make any money and then think nobody's making any money and it's somehow not their own fault. Sure it's hard and sure it's going to take some time to get the hang of it. I was failing and some people in here helped me, and it got better fast when I did what I was told. The people who are actually making money just go on making money without needing to be some kind of hero.

I've said it before, there is no job where you walk in the door and automatically start making what the manager makes simply because you also breathe. You have to work for it, and listen to the people who made it.

But what confuses me most is that if you're making $8 an hour after gas and you're not happy, why the heck do you not just walk into the nearest Walmart instead of having a public tantrum? Do all these people think they're so special that all they need to do is download an app and then work whenever they want to make a mint? 

Look how long the people who are making really good money have been killing themselves at this and get in line.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> This is the real issue. People who don't take advice and just keep driving aimlessly don't make any money and then think nobody's making any money and it's somehow not their own fault. Sure it's hard and sure it's going to take some time to get the hang of it. I was failing and some people in here helped me, and it got better fast when I did what I was told. The people who are actually making money just go on making money without needing to be some kind of hero.
> 
> I've said it before, there is no job where you walk in the door and automatically start making what the manager makes simply because you also breathe. You have to work for it, and listen to the people who made it.
> 
> ...


also boggles my mind when people post here asking for tips/tricks to make more. common sense. if im making 50/hr driving uber, why would i tell you all my tips and tricks for free, so you can come in and saturate my area and cost me money. if you're making anything under 20/hr net doing this, you really should either change your routine or get another job.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> also boggles my mind when people post here asking for tips/tricks to make more. common sense. if im making 50/hr driving uber, why would i tell you all my tips and tricks for free, so you can come in and saturate my area and cost me money. if you're making anything under 20/hr net doing this, you really should either change your routine or get another job.


I like to think some folks helped me, I help some folks. If nobody helped me I suppose I might feel differently. LOL!

But really we can talk all day about how we make X and the net effect to your market is going to be the same. The guy who listens and figures it out probably would have figured it out eventually on his own anyway. And the guy who doesn't listen and keeps whining isn't going to change and will be gone. No worries.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> also boggles my mind when people post here asking for tips/tricks to make more


Really?
No boggeling here.
Doesn't hurt to ask, and if you don't you never get what you want.
Anybody that's ever been laid has asked ... and been told no.
Still gotta ask.

.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Really?
> No boggeling here.
> Doesn't hurt to ask, and if you don't you never get what you want.
> Anybody that's ever been laid has asked ... and been told no.
> ...


if you gotta ask, thats being beta. you should be able to sense if you're getting laid or not.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> if you gotta ask, thats being beta. you should be able to sense if you're getting laid or not.


If not then. Master beta


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> I like to think some folks helped me, I help some folks. If nobody helped me I suppose I might feel differently. LOL!
> 
> But really we can talk all day about how we make X and the net effect to your market is going to be the same. The guy who listens and figures it out probably would have figured it out eventually on his own anyway. And the guy who doesn't listen and keeps whining isn't going to change and will be gone. No worries.



once again, its all about approach. its like the person who leaves the phone in your car. if they ask nicely and you can negotiate a return fee, then by all means. if they're a prick about it, i have no qualms about going to a dumpster at a gas station and throwing their phone in there. they can try dumpster diving after using find my iphone or shell out 1k for a new device.

if a person comes on this forum and goes, hey i tried A B C, they don't seem to be working, what are your thoughts on D, E F, then perhaps that will elicit a more positive response then a straight up "hey whats the best way to make 40 a hour doing uber"? the latter shows that you put no effort into doing with most of us veterans have done, which is experiment with different tactics and you just want the shortcut. shortcut is a nogo from me.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> once again, its all about approach. its like the person who leaves the phone in your car. if they ask nicely and you can negotiate a return fee, then by all means. if they're a prick about it, i have no qualms about going to a dumpster at a gas station and throwing their phone in there. they can try dumpster diving after using find my iphone or shell out 1k for a new device.
> 
> if a person comes on this forum and goes, hey i tried A B C, they don't seem to be working, what are your thoughts on D, E F, then perhaps that will elicit a more positive response then a straight up "hey whats the best way to make 40 a hour doing uber"? the latter shows that you put no effort into doing with most of us veterans have done, which is experiment with different tactics and you just want the shortcut. shortcut is a nogo from me.


Agreed. Those are the "will be gone" folks (in most cases anyway, as we know sometimes they hang out on the forum for years after their three month failed experiment driving to tell everybody how much more they know than us, but at least they're gone as a driver).


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> Agreed. Those are the "will be gone" folks (in most cases anyway, as we know sometimes they hang out on the forum for years after their three month failed experiment driving to tell everybody how much more they know than us, but at least they're gone as a driver).


never understood the point of that, like that boobert larrison guy who hasn't been a driver for at least a couple years, keeps telling us how awesome his 25/hr waiter jobs are, yet continues to troll and post on the forums. its like, you haven't been a driver on the platform in over 2 years. what insight could you possibly offer. what do you contribute other than spam and your own unvalidated thoughts?


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> never understood the point of that, like that boobert larrison guy who hasn't been a driver for at least a couple years, keeps telling us how awesome his 25/hr waiter jobs are, yet continues to troll and post on the forums. its like, you haven't been a driver on the platform in over 2 years. what insight could you possibly offer. what do you contribute other than spam and your own unvalidated thoughts?


I'm blocking most of 'em. I had it out with one guy one too many times. He thinks I blocked him because I can't handle his "truth." I think I blocked him because too many of his ancestors were directly related.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vagabond1 said:


> I'm blocking most of 'em. I had it out with one guy one too many times. He thinks I blocked him because I can't handle his "truth." I think I blocked him because too many of his ancestors were directly related.


i just scroll down and ignore.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> I'm blocking most of 'em. I had it out with one guy one too many times. He thinks I blocked him because I can't handle his "truth." I think I blocked him because too many of his ancestors were directly related.


Don’t get down on them. Just because some guy on the thread is married to his sister doesn’t mean they aren’t nice people. Although they probably ain’t right in the head and are probably breaking a lot of state laws. Except maybe West Virginia


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

New guy65 said:


> Don’t get down on them. Just because some guy on the thread is married to his sister doesn’t mean they aren’t nice people. Although they probably ain’t right in the head and are probably breaking a lot of state laws. Except maybe West Virginia


I'm from West Virginia.

See this is what happens when someone stumbles into a perfectly civil conversation between two grown ups who more or less understand each other thinking "HAHA! That was funny. I can be funny too! Watch! Lookitme!" Right over the line they run in their big boy pants.

LOL


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Here is the answer:

Anything you do you will lose…

Strike and companies like Uber, Lyft and so on will note the dates that driver’s were offline and then this is that will happen:

1. They will delay your background check indefinitely and claim it is a glitch in the system…

2. Those hidden infractions you don’t know about will be cause for termination…

See how this will work, so let be clear as you tell us to pony up with ideas the fact is you are not going to win and these companies will just get rid of you…

I know how dare I tell the truth…


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

RA1 said:


> This is my first time on the “Uber Forum”. I wanted to see if others were experiencing what I was and if they were as pissed as
> I was. Well, i found that and more. I stopped reading….. it was overwhelming. Now, no disrespect and Hopefully no one is offended… I see a lot of complaining but no action. Or if there is some action I missed it. A lot of
> You lean towards the complain but accept it because that’s just the way it is. I don’t want those people on my team. Go
> To Facebook or your neighborhood page and ***. Change doesn’t happen without taking action and stirring it up. There are leaders and
> ...


--------------------------------------------
The rest of us understand what you are saying.. Attacking us will not accomplish anything. There are several groups that are currently fighting for better work conditions with Uber and Lyft, organizing strikes, etc. There is strength in numbers. If you contact them, you will discover that their thoughts are the same as yours.. Lighten up !!! We are not the enemy.. RIDESHARE DRIVERS UNITED ( RDU) -- 
, IDG (Independent Drivers Guild), Gig Workers Rising, Teamsters and SEIU (Service Employees International Union).


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> I'm from West Virginia.
> 
> See this is what happens when someone stumbles into a perfectly civil conversation between two grown ups who more or less understand each other thinking "HAHA! That was funny. I can be funny too! Watch! Lookitme!" Right over the line they run in their big boy pants.
> 
> LOL


If I hurt your feelings because I used West Virginia please insert any state you want.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

New guy65 said:


> If I hurt your feelings because I used West Virginia please insert any state you want.


No, we're good. I just have a sarcastic sense of humor.


----------

